# What make are these light switches?



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I knew the answer to this question, but I've forgotten :roll:

What are the make of these switches in our Busrtner? They're not made by CBE, they're someone else but I can't remember who.

Any ideas?



















Thanks in advance!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Look like they may be Clipsal, but they would have their name inside the moulding on the back.

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Look a bit German Addie. Like our Hobby ones.

Ray.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Addie said:


> I knew the answer to this question, but I've forgotten :roll:
> 
> What are the make of these switches in our Busrtner? They're not made by CBE, they're someone else but I can't remember who.
> 
> ...


Cak Tanks (www.caktanks.com) sell a switch that looks like the one you show. In their catalogue (page 87) it is called a Berker Twin On Off Switch. They also sell a Berker 1 Module cover to go with it.

Hope this helps?

Mark


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

+1 Berker


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for rapid replies guys, it was Berker that was on the tip of my tongue and it would appear they are nowhere near as common as the CBE style switches currently used. Was hoping to pick one up on eBay for a few quid :roll:

If anyone is looking for them in future, here is a link to CAK tanks full range: http://leisurelines.net/berker-switches--sockets-166-c.asp

All the best,

Adam


----------



## Talaris (Aug 19, 2012)

Available from furneaux ridall on the net. Good price too.


----------



## Talaris (Aug 19, 2012)

Available from furneaux ridall on the net. Good price too.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Looks like an expensive website for other stuff tho 8O Is this CAK Tanks ?
Sureflo water pump I just bought as an onboard spare for £56.95 inc P&P
is £79 plus :lol: no way Jose


----------



## Talaris (Aug 19, 2012)

He asked about Berker. I wasn't giving a commentary on the whole site just in case you thought I was. I didn't have the time to trawl through and do a comparison on everything.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I was refering to the CAK tanks link not yours :roll: you didn't post a link just double posted a name


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.furneauxriddall.com/acatalog/Berker_Switches2.html


----------



## Talaris (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh ok. Misinterpreted your post.


----------

